# Religion Good Or Bad ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 10, 2004)

I believe that religion is good at the basics but usually becomes an evil tool. I think that religions were started by very good people who wanted to help the world. They saw the eventual downfall of the world and tried to stop it. They created religions that preached good morals (their morals) and people started to follow them. But evil, malicious people took hold of the religions and used them to gain power and as excuses for their actions. So most of the followers of the religions followed them as easy as the creators. But religions are good because even if they arent correct (alothough I dont believe in right and wrong) they still give people hope or a fales hope if any thing. 

That is my view on this topic please give me yours.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2004)

The world we live in is composed of duality. We all know from our own measuring benchmarks what's good and what's bad and act accordingly. I read the following quote somewhere:-

'A man's character only shows up  in what he does when he is alone'.

The above  can be summed up in a single word from GURBANI - REHAT.

Rehat shows the character of a person as Rehat is an inner manifestation so it ooozes out quite naturally whether someone is  watching or not.

If a religion does not give us the tools in order  to find our individual  Spiritual (Gurmat) Fulcrum, then it tends to get evil.

My 2 cent worth

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Aug 10, 2004)

Bad leaders or politicians are chosen by nice citizens. Why? Because nice citizens keep quiet, and dont vote. To be nicer, it is good to stand up, Go and Replace Them, spread true information without creating any confusion, so that they dont play with things.

Regards.


----------



## simran1504 (Nov 16, 2006)

Religion is good not bad. All religions teach the same thing. If we follow any religion sincirely, we will never dare to do any evil act.

It is the human nature to follow the wrong path because its easy & the right path is full of difficulties. It will be wrongto blame any religion.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 17, 2006)

Whatever you do spontanesously and naturally is good , whatever done by cutting down the natural steps is bad or evil .


----------



## H.t. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello,
  I believe that religions can be either good or bad. Most religioins teach us to be kind to one another, treating other how we wish to be treated. This is morally good on the basis of logic alone. Many religions (especially Judaism
 and Chatholisism) teach us to abstain from things. Some of these (like Homosexuality and poligamy) are beneficial to keep for their own sakes.The Mayan religion commanded (unwilling) human sacrifices (I can't imagine this is good)
  Doctrine is where religions differ. Only certain religions can coexcist as true; many contradict one another.
 So religion good or bad? I'd say it depends what the religion teaches.
Seeking after God
H.t.​


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 18, 2006)

religion is opium for masses 

and humanitarian spirituality is my path


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 18, 2006)

amarsanghera said:


> religion is opium for masses
> 
> and humanitarian spirituality is my path



there are 2 elements in spiritual path 1 is spiritual and the other is political
political  element is also neccessary so that we and our future generation
can freely practice our spiritual path.religion has more to do with political element.this concept of miri piri was started by guru hargobind ji thats why
akal takhat was created.do you think that without political element in sikhism
sikhism could have survived?

as far opium is concerned i already said that every material thing is opium
we humans need some type of opium and religion is the best opium.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 18, 2006)

politics need religion

religion needs politics to survive

i agree with this

both feed off each other.

some one can stop me from practising my religion,
but no one

except Akal Purakh can stop any one from pursuing the spiritual path...

i beg to differ KDS ji, we donot need opium... 

religion is also a materialistic need ... our spirit/conscience what ever you may like to call it..

or as i prefer to call it.. the Akal jyot in all of us.. doesnot need any opium... all it needs is the oil of our naam and akal ustat..


----------



## sikh_scholar (Jan 2, 2007)

Religion is bad and good.  It causes wars which creates pain and suffering.  However, religions can also create peace and happiness.  Its how we use the tool of religion to combat duality that makes it either good or bad.  We can either subscribe to a religion and say it is the best and everyone not in it is condemned or we can put faith in a religion, question it accordingly and find the truth in it.  I believe most of the message in spiritual texts can only be learned through experience and translation.  If we take the scriptures for a grain of salt and just do what it says, we have limited ourselves.  We need to recognize religon as a guideline of living and spirituality builds as we follow the common path of salvation.  Please forgive me for any mistakes as I am still learning and wanting to know more.  Fateh.


----------

